# Fragen zu Server mit hilfe von DynDNS ???



## DanielX (17. September 2008)

Ich würde mir gerne nen kleinen Server für zuhause bauen mit dem ich wenn möglich folgendes machen wollte :

- Ventrilo 
- TeamSpeak
- COD4 Server 
- CSS Server 
- eventuell eine Website

Mein Anschluß ist ein 16Mbit, und ich habe eine Fritzbox die DynDNS unterstützt.

Jetzt meine Frage was muss ich beachten und was für einschränkungen habe ich bei DynDNS im Vergleich zu einer festen IP.

Achja und brauche ich für irgendeine Software Lizenzen ?


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Bei Dyndns wird deine vom Provider bei jedem Verbinden vergeben (andere) IP-Adresse ueber deinen DynDns Account aufgeloest. 
Sprich deine IP ist nur ueber den Namen erreichbar.

Was die Softwarelizensen angeht ist dies abhaengig von der Software die auf deinem Server laufen soll.


----------



## DanielX (17. September 2008)

Ja das ich dann über einen Namen erreichbar bin weiß ich auch nur wie siehts aus kann ich dann auch die gewünschten Server mit dem Namen erreichen? (z.B. den COD4)


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Das ist abhaengig von der Software. bei meinem C&C Renegade ging es damals.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

Gesetzt dem Fall, dass die Ports vorwarded werden  Du bist damit wie ein öffentlicher Serverim Internet. Nur halt keine IP sondern ein Namen, der aber aufgelöst werden kann solange dyndns online ist 

Achja, mit 16mbit DSL hast du wohl nur 1mbit upload .. alles parallel wird da schon schwer ^^ 
Erleichterung würde Fastpath bringen, wenn du viele Sachen parallel nutzen willst. Die Bandbreite erhöht ds aber auch nicht, nur die Pingzeiten


----------



## DanielX (18. September 2008)

OK, mir ist auch eingefallen das ich einen Namen in eine IP-Adresse auflösen kann.

Achja, bei der 16.000 hab ich Fastpath drinnen und wollte mir sollten es mehrere Server werden noch das Upload-Upgrade hollen.


----------

